# Purebred or Mix?



## TaylorGSDT (Dec 7, 2012)

I recently got a 7mo female GSD (or so I am told). Her shot record says "blonde German Shepherd" so I'm not exactly sure. She's beautiful, and looks mostly GSD, but I have never seen one with a peach kind of color on the ears and down the back and on the tail. I'm still learning about colors, pedigrees, etc. She doesn't have papers. She came from a family that didn't have time for her anymore. What do you guys think?

































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I see a young white GSD who is growing her adult coat.


----------



## TaylorGSDT (Dec 7, 2012)

So do you think her coat will turn whiter? Or do you think the peach color will stay? I personally adore the peach color.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

TaylorGSDT said:


> So do you think her coat will turn whiter? Or do you think the peach color will stay? I personally adore the peach color.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I do not see her getting whiter, no.


----------



## TaylorGSDT (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh ok awesome. I also wonder, her shot record says 7 months and she was weighed at 70lbs. This is far above normal, correct? Is it possible the vet could have her age wrong? She still acts VERY much like a puppy. Teething and she squeaks when she barks sometimes.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Weight is not necessarily unusual. 20 years ago I had a female white GSD that weighed 95-100 lbs in her prime. So numbers could be entirely correct.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

She looks pure white GSD to me. She's a white GSD. Her coloring is just not as white that's all. Not unusual at all. As for her weight, that's not unusual either. Just means she could easily be a larger female when she's done growing and filling out. She's pretty! Good luck with her and keep us updated!


----------



## TaylorGSDT (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh god I hope not too much bigger. It's already hard having two 70lbs+ GSDs jumping on me! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

TaylorGSDT said:


> I recently got a 7mo female GSD (or so I am told). Her shot record says "blonde German Shepherd" so I'm not exactly sure. She's beautiful, and looks mostly GSD, but I have never seen one with a peach kind of color on the ears and down the back and on the tail. I'm still learning about colors, pedigrees, etc. She doesn't have papers. She came from a family that didn't have time for her anymore. What do you guys think?
> View attachment 143257
> View attachment 143265
> View attachment 143273
> ...


Definitely purebred!!! Beautiful too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TaylorGSDT (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you  My boy and I love her to death. And I'm glad I got her out of that outside kennel and into a nice warm house!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

TaylorGSDT said:


> Oh god I hope not too much bigger. It's already hard having two 70lbs+ GSDs jumping on me! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



haha you should be fine! Weight gain tends to slow down around this age. My boy is about 9 months old and roughly 65lbs. It's taken a month to gain 2lbs with him so I don't expect him to get too much bigger. He'll bulk out and I'll actually be surprised if he gets past 70lbs. I doubt your girl there would gain too much more weight but I've been wrong before.


----------



## TaylorGSDT (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah my male has been 70lbs for the past 5 months. And Giselle is already bigger than him in weight & height. But then again my male is mixed. I assume so anyways, because of his weak ears and curled tail lol but I still love him <3






























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

He's cute! Curled tail doesn't have anything to do with him being fixed lol. Neither does the weak ears. It can stunt or slow down his growth but wouldn't be the cause for tail and ears being wonky. The tail is what's called gay tail. Don't ask, just what its called when it sits that way. The ears can be attributed to weak genetics IE someone in his lineage had weak ears and was bred anyway and it carried down or he could just have weak ears or his ears were damaged when he was younger? Any number of things really. He's loved and he's cute so that's all there is!


----------



## TaylorGSDT (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh you misread! I said "MIXED" not fixed lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

TaylorGSDT said:


> Oh you misread! I said "MIXED" not fixed lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




WHOOPS! :blush: My first male was a Border collie/GSD mix. He topped 70lbs. 75lbs on a fat day. He was actually a pretty big boy all things considered. But for the record, his ears look fine! What's he mixed with?


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

I nannied for a family that had a dog who looked EXACTLY like this! He was a husky/shepherd mix. HE was a big boy, had the slightly curled tail, peach tips, everything 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TaylorGSDT (Dec 7, 2012)

Not sure! The lady said she didn't know. His father was purebred and AKC registered. I have a photo copy of his certification and the breeder he came from. But they said his mother looked just like Giselle, but I never got to see her with my own eyes. The guy that owned her, moved away. I got him at 6 months old because they couldn't sell him like they had sold his litter mates and the lady was going to take him to the shelter because she was sick of having him.


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

I have a WGSD as well, he has gotten a lot more tan in the few months I have had him, I like to call him 'champagne' colored ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

TaylorGSDT said:


> Not sure! The lady said she didn't know. His father was purebred and AKC registered. I have a photo copy of his certification and the breeder he came from. But they said his mother looked just like Giselle, but I never got to see her with my own eyes. The guy that owned her, moved away. I got him at 6 months old because they couldn't sell him like they had sold his litter mates and the lady was going to take him to the shelter because she was sick of having him.




sounds typical. Glad he ended up with someone who actually cares about him! They're both gorgeous.


----------



## TaylorGSDT (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm glad as well. I couldn't have asked for a better dog, in all honesty. He's perfect.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Beautiful dog. Many years ago I had a white german shepherd/Akita mix who had curl in her tail and that peachy color.


----------



## TaylorGSDT (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh cute!! My female's tail lays normally, my male's just curls for some reason. But I only mind it when he smacks me on the face with it! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

